# Question for the forum's 'fashionistas' - Pants for a jacket



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

You have to buy Nike pants. If you wear any other brand with a Nike jacket, the Nike goons will hunt you down, kill you, and hide the pieces of your dismantled corps!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

forum fashionistas. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

Richie67 said:


> I've picked up this jacket..What colour of pants would yous trendy guys buy with it??
> 
> I was thinking the same sorta gold in the jacket, or grey.


I vote yellow


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

These will be perfect


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

marie4214 said:


> I vote yellow


what she really means is this:










*squints*


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> These will be perfect


I would be worried about the impending law suit lodged by MC Hammer.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

right here:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> right here:



Ya know? I hate to admit it Deac, but that works!









...Cnowtar??
*gag* *Ahkk*


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> what she really means is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect, if were all yellow , little bit longer and and a whole lot warmer. :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Gotta BBbbBBB yellow!!!!


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> These will be perfect


BAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Make sure you get leopard print snowboard boots!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I would buy the cheapest pants I could find that meet my waterproofing and breathability criteria. Color doesn't matter, at all.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm feeling dark grey to go with the sleeves.

Or something totally off the board like... I dunno, blue or something. Gold seems too matchy/matchy for me.


----------

